# Command and Conquer Generals error 1610



## Bittersweet^ (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok well iv had problems with this game ever since i brought new pc which ran vista. Altho install was at first possible i was unable to patch it for various reasons, when i tried to install at one point it became evident the disk was broken (wudnt install on other computers either) it just froze halfway thru. 

I brought a new disk and install worked, but in trying to patch the game i got the error, (roughly) "Old file not found, new file same name, didnt complete because not the same." I asked a friend about this he told me to delete everything to do with the game which i did and in the registry. 

Once i had completed this i tried to reinstall, i then recieved the error 1610.

Since i have tried a few things i found on the net, including reinstalling the Install shield engine (7) and following someones supposed fix to the problem. This included tracking the key, 
'HKLM\Software\Classes\Installer\Products\71008F6089F849C48B8625535896CF23\SourceList'
and then deleting it from registry, except it wasnt there and so i am still stuck. 

Any help or ideas would be appreciated, thx.


----------



## d00dzors (Feb 22, 2008)

remove the 71008F6089F849C48B8625535896CF23 
folder dont bother with the file inside of it.

i registered to tell you this cause what you said helped me.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Some temp installation files from the other disk could still be on your PC. The pc uses these files to help install the game and they are not deleted nor are they overridden.
The location is C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
Delete all the files and folders in there.
* You will need to enable show hidden file/folders in the control panel under Folder Options.


----------

